# Steel cans matter too!



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Mmmm


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Lots of hard battering there. Are you shooting butterfly or a short anchor point? Is that a woven pouch? Piney Creek


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! You really beat that one up badly ... I mean well .... :thumbsup:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Piney Creek said:


> Lots of hard battering there. Are you shooting butterfly or a short anchor point? Is that a woven pouch? Piney Creek


I don't anchor but I don't shoot butterfly either some where around my shoulder and below my face slightly so if the band breaks it hits my hand. Yes that is a Dacron hand woven pouch.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Just got too love it hammer the heck out of those cans..great shooting,,,

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Wow! You really beat that one up badly ... I mean well .... :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I don't give up till they holler "Uncle" some of those cans are pretty darn tough.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is what I like to see! It is art.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Steel cubes again?? Those things go into stuff that round ammo will only dent.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a couple of those woven pouches and they're really good. They kinda hold the shape, I've notice a couple times I've let the pouch slip (not under tension) and it's held the paintball I was going to shoot cradled rather than dropped it.


----------

